# Canadian Pork Championship Paris RESULTS



## Diva Q (Jun 8, 2008)

Results from the event. It was fun however I am paying for overindulging last night on a very big bottle of black sambuca. 

Ribs

1st Diva Q
2nd Can't Stop Grillin
3rd BBQ Barbeque


Pork Shoulder 

1st Bubba Q
2nd Diva Q
3rd Pork of the North

Chicken

1st Swines and Bovines
2nd Team Cedar grilling
3rd Swine Fellows

Brisket 

1st The BBQ effect
2nd Smokin in the Igloo 
3rd Bubba Q

Reserve GC - The BBQ effect 1792 pts


Grand Champion - Diva Q  1823 pts


----------



## BBQcure (Jun 8, 2008)

*Dva Q is kicking butt this year*

Congrats Diva for another butt kicking this weekend. My son has your yell down to an art. I think he has heard it too many times in the past 2 weekends.

Hopefully you can keep it rolling at the Canadian Championships in Barrie July 4-6



Tim


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats on the GC!!


----------



## Unity (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, Danielle, that's awesome.   

--John


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2008)

You are on a roll girl!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Danielle, Vlad, and team Diva Q.  You guys are on fire!

Looks like we'll be hearing about you this October in Lynchburg!  Awesome showing and accomplishment!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!
Gonna' be a great summer for you and the crew!! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2008)

2 in a row?  spill the secrets girl!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2008)

Diva...I AM REQUESTING AN INTERVIEW FOR THIS TUESDAY NIGHT...*REACT TO ME!!!*


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Guys thank you for the kind words.  Paris had 26 teams and it was a well run event.  Inside our tent when i was doing meat prep was 45 degrees celcius (i have not clue what that is in Farenheit but it was hot as hell) Had some HUGE problems with my brisket oh my goodness. Brisket and huimidity like that do not mix well. It was nice to see Pork of the North came from Michigan as well. Hopefully more of you will make the trek North we would love to see you all  

Dallas - we are cautiously optimistic about the Jack at this point. Anything can happen we still have one more event to qualify. We have our fingers and toes crossed. 

Greg- The only thing I am reacting to at this point is dealing with a Sambuca hangover. 

I bought another WSm on the weekend. It is a nice addition ot our growing BBQ family. We have the Canadian Open in 3 weeks so we will be practicing until then. All the side dishes dessert and Anything butt can make things very complicated.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2008)

Wait a second!!  You blow right over me like that??  Are you big timing me, lady??!!

Call in at 9:03pm EST on Tuesday and talk about Canadian BBQ for 10 minutes...for the love of Mike!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 8, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Wait a second!!  You blow right over me like that??  Are you big timing me, lady??!!
> 
> Call in at 9:03pm EST on Tuesday and talk about Canadian BBQ for 10 minutes...for the love of Mike!!



LOL You will be happy to know that our BBQ central Banner (thanks for BTGG for making it for us) was displayed all weekend long. 

Ill call you.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2008)

Please email me with the proper pronunciation of your last name...and I'll fill you in on what to do when you call!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Danielle; 

Way to go, girl.    

You're not only good looking - you can cook! What an awesome combination! - I thought I had that market cornered      

Looking forward to seeing you again in about a month, or so. Keep up the winning spirit. It is your year for sure! 


Adrienne


----------



## Griff (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy smokes. That woman is kickin' some butt. Congrats Diva.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 9, 2008)

Look for Diva on the radio show tomorrow night at 9pm...she is on first segment!


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 9, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Results from the event. It was fun however I am paying for overindulging last night on a very big bottle of black sambuca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

Great job Diva.


----------



## Molson (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, we learned a lot of new things from/about Diva when she got into that bottle.


----------

